
Fiat Chrysler will pay Tesla to dodge billions in emissions fines - lohfu
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/8/18300393/tesla-fiat-chrysler-credits-european-union-emissions-fines
======
Traster
It's sad that one of the most fundamental revenue streams for Musk's companies
have been government subsidies. I really thought we were past that by now.

~~~
tibbydudeza
Can't fault him for that as most US companies seems to get tax rebates and
other sort of dubious tax payer funded incentives at federal and state level.

